# Curious email from XM



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

Got this emailed to me today. I wonder what it's all about.










For some reason the image won't post. Anyhow it says "Something big is coming", then the banner ad says "Find out next week why XM makes more sense then ever."


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

That is a curious email! Too bad we can't see it.


----------



## Chop69 (Aug 11, 2007)

The image in the email is broken into 3 parts, but here its the important stuff


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I got it to.[URL=http://img11.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture1ub6.png] Here is the picture.


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 13, 2006)

What are the 3 ways of listening? Through a receiver, over the internet....what's the 3rd? all I can think of is Sat TV (Directv & Dish).

Unless this is just pure hype for a last-ditch effort to remind people of the offers that expire on March 11.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

ThunderRoad said:


> ..pure hype for a last-ditch effort...


That's what I thought when I received it...


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> That's what I thought when I received it...


:lol: I don't ever even remember signing up for a newsletter from them and I have never subscribed to Sirius or XM. Their sending out mysterious letters to random people,now that's desperate.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Brandon428 said:


> :lol: I don't ever even remember signing up for a newsletter from them and I have never subscribed to Sirius or XM. Their sending out mysterious letters to random people,now that's desperate.


I haven't been a sub in over 6 months and I get their junk mail and email about every week or so.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I haven't been a sub in over 6 months and I get their junk mail and email about every week or so.


:lol: I am a sub and I DIDN'T get the email! I figure it did have something to do with money and since I'm already a lifetime sub I wouldn't be one of the people to get the email.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

ThunderRoad said:


> What are the 3 ways of listening? Through a receiver, over the internet....what's the 3rd? all I can think of is Sat TV (Directv & Dish).


If it's about a 1 week sale, couldn't it be 1.) car receiver 2.) home receiver 3.) portable receiver?


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> If it's about a 1 week sale, couldn't it be 1.) car receiver 2.) home receiver 3.) portable receiver?


Could be I guess? When I first went down in this thread the picture hadn't come up so I didn't see it. The picture explains more than ever why I didn't get the email--note it says "Sirius" not "Sirius XM". And I'm an XM lifetime sub. These companies are about as merged as bacon and eggs--sure you can eat them together, but they aren't the same food


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Dolly said:


> Could be I guess? When I first went down in this thread the picture hadn't come up so I didn't see it. The picture explains more than ever why I didn't get the email--note it says "Sirius" not "Sirius XM". And I'm an XM lifetime sub. These companies are about as merged as bacon and eggs--sure you can eat them together, but they aren't the same food


My email definitely said XM... and I was an XM subscriber.

More discussion about it here: http://xmfan.com/viewtopic.php?p=1547323


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> My email definitely said XM... and I was an XM subscriber.
> 
> More discussion about it here: http://xmfan.com/viewtopic.php?p=1547323


Thanks  And sorry I got the wrong idea from the picture that was posted--apparently it is both Sirius and XM that is sending it :blush: But I still didn't get one so I'm sure it is about money and they know I'm an XM lifetime sub.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Dolly said:


> Thanks  And sorry I got the wrong idea from the picture that was posted--apparently it is both Sirius and XM that is sending it :blush: But I still didn't get one so I'm sure it is about money and they know I'm an XM lifetime sub.


Yeah it's probably a campaign to get non-subs to pony up some cash. I'll listen to what they have to say but from the comments I've been seeing about programming changes it's not likely.


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 13, 2006)

Giving credit to a poster with the ID of BSK51301 at xmfan.com.....this appears to be what the email is in pertains to (unless I'm missing something, I don't see much in the way of a good deal with these):



Offers 
Day 1: Home Solution 
Scheduled to launch Monday, March 2nd 
• Grace Internet Radio + Stratus 5 @ $199 
• Stratus 5 requires a minimum 3-month subscription at the time of purchase. There is 
also a 6-month commitment with a $50 ETF. 
• Grace Internet Radio requires a Premium SIRIUS Internet Radio Subscription @ 
$2.99/month. 
• We will promote this offer to both SIRIUS and XM Prospects alike. 


Day 2: Portable (w/ home/car solution) 
Scheduled to launch Wednesday, March 4th 
• Stiletto 2 @ $269.99 + Free Home/Vehicle Kit or XMP3 @ $239.99 + Vehicle Kit 
• Stiletto 2 requires a minimum 3-month subscription at the time of purchase. There is 
also a 6-month commitment with a $50 ETF. 
• XMP3 requires a minimum 3-month subscription at the time of purchase. There is also a 
12-month commitment with a $75 ETF. 



Day 3: Plug n Play 
Scheduled to launch Friday, March 6th 
• Xpress R/ Starmate 5 @ $79.99 (Save $50) 
• Starmate 5 requires a minimum 3-month subscription at the time of purchase. There is 
also a 6-month commitment with a $50 ETF. 
• Xpress R requires a minimum 3-month subscription at the time of purchase. There is 
also a 12-month commitment with a $75 ETF.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh good, commitments and ETFs. Cause _that's_ gonna want to make me subscribe. I don't get it - why the ETFs? Doesn't look like they're providing any equipment discounts here. 

Thanks for the info, nonetheless.


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 13, 2006)

Makes me wonder if they didn't re-possess stuff from Circuit City (considering those stores are about to close), and this is a way for them to try and unload the stuff.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I can't believe how much XM hardware is going for nowadays!!

I've been an XM sub for almost 4 years now and I got a Ski-Fi2 with CD boombox and car kit for $89 at Sam's Club. I also got a Roady XT for $30. These were good quality Delphi units with really nice features (and they are still working great!)

Now you get some kind of Express EZ or whatever that looks like it will be lucky to last 6 months with no features for $100!! What gives??


----------

